# Spring 2007 Fashion Trends



## NikkiHorror (Dec 23, 2006)

New York Fashion Week just ended. While it may seem early to be thinking about spring fashion, some trends emerged that will start seeping into stores earlier than you think. Here's what experts have concluded about Spring 07:

1. Dresses: Once again the key ingredient for spring. You will continue to see babydoll, shift, kimono, and wrap dresses, but adding to the mix are tent, sack, trapeze, (inverted triangle) and bell shapes.

2. Skinny Pants/Jeans: Pants for spring are super tight drainpipe style and ankle length. Paired with a boxy cropped jacket, the look is extraordinary.

3. Florals: Large or small print, appliqués, rosettes, etc...they were all represented en masse.

4. Colors: 
-Yellow: Unfortunately, the color that few can wear is back in tones from buttercream to marigold.
-Grey: Slightly metallic in lighter-weight fabrics, ranging from dove grey to charcoal.
-Black and White, together.
-Purples
-Gold and Silver together.

6. Large buttons.

7. Fabrics: Eyelet material, in both black and white, light-guage cashmere, lace, chiffon, satin and silk.  Unfortunetly, crocheted fabric is also making a comeback.  Maybe even chainmail! (That was sooo my idea like 2 years ago)

8. Shorts: Bermudas, walking shorts and tap shorts are back with a vengeance.

9. Pleats: it looks like they are emerging again. They have been seen on skirts, dresses and pants.

10.  One-piece bathings suits with cut-outs.  Bikinis won't be in fashion for much longer!  Weird, huh?

There are some great images on ELLE.com!
Happy Christmas shopping!


----------



## sharyn (Dec 25, 2006)

I am hoping that bright colors and feminine stye will come back... I am so sick of all the brown, grey and greens...So I am not too exicted about whats in most stores now. Dresses are always nice, but Shorts/Bermudas look stupid on most people. I know this girl who wears bermudas with black stockings and ugg boots in the coldest winter... not a good look. 

Seeing some Artdeco inspired looks or something a little more burlesque would be nice


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 26, 2006)

There are also some great pics and info on Style.com
And once again, I agree with Sharyn! I miss seeing girls dress really feminine, as I'm tired of seeing the whole androgynous thing with ladies lately.
I hope to see lots of bright colors, and wide pants.
Clean, crisp looks would be refreshing especially after this Falls trends.
Can't wait for Spring!


----------



## Raerae (Dec 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_There are also some great pics and info on Style.com
And once again, I agree with Sharyn! I miss seeing girls dress really feminine, as I'm tired of seeing the whole androgynous thing with ladies lately.
I hope to see lots of bright colors, and wide pants.
Clean, crisp looks would be refreshing especially after this Falls trends.
Can't wait for Spring!_

 
OMG i so totally agree...

It's funny since I'm like a skirt-a-holic these days, the occasional time I wear some jeans my friends and co-workers are like OMG, she's in pants!

I totally love the really feminine looks, and I'm glad it's starting to make a comeback.  You dont have to dress like a guy to be a feminist lol...

I wouldn't mind seeing some more really formal looks come back into style, where you know, you can tell the person actually spent more than 2 seconds putting on their clothing.  Instead of the grab the rumpled jeans/shirt look thats been so popular.

Edit:  I absoluteley adore pleated skirts...  My fav skirt is a denim pleated mini, it's SO cute, and naughty at the same time. haha!  But it's like totally fun to pair with a conservative top or something cute like a cami + cardigan.  It's like naughty and nice haha!


----------



## TangoMango (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm really excited about the floral! I love floral! I'm so tired of black, grey, and brown clothing.


----------



## inlucesco (Dec 31, 2006)

Dammit, this sounds like the 80's closet I fought to get rid of when I was 12.  DAMN YOU, SKINNY JEANS AND FLORAL PRINTS, WHY WON'T YOU DIE?


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 31, 2006)

HAHAHAA!!!!
C'mon, give skinny jeans a chance!  Think of them as punk, not 80's.


----------



## neverfadetogray (Jan 8, 2007)

aw, i like skinny jeans.   and dresses.  and pleats are cute too. x]

i'm not crazy about gold and silver together, though...where did that come from?  oh and i wish the bermuda shorts would just go awaaaay.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 9, 2007)

I've been seeing TONS of white skinny jeans on spring runways.
I gotta say, I'd prefer to see white/lighter skinny jeans or them in other washes than this Fall's black/dark denim.
I might actually like them in white! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *GASP*


----------



## f1rewater (Jan 11, 2007)

Yikes! Guess i'll be going naked this spring.


----------



## cyens (Feb 19, 2007)

Quote:

   10. One-piece bathings suits with cut-outs. Bikinis won't be in fashion for much longer! Weird, huh?  
 
AWWW That doesn't sound good... Like one pieces with wholes cut-out?


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Apr 19, 2007)

*2007 Spring Fashion Trends*

This year for spring its all about bold colors and fabrics..   

According to the 2007 runway show in NY the 2007 spring color trend is:

*Buttercream:*
Buttercream Yellow looks exactly how it sounds; buttery. creamy. yellow. And it reminds us of the delicious frosting on our favorite Magnolia cupcakes! Beyond that, this exact hue was the obvious color 'du jour' inside the tents at Fashion Week this season and nobody did it better than fashion designer Alice Roi.  Now im not a big fan of yellow it tends to make my skintone look really funny.  But some girls can pull this color off.  Look at Reese witherspoon at the 2007 Golden Globe awards she pulled her  yellow dress  off extreamly well. Makes we want to say yummy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*
Graphic Details, Florals, Polka Dots, and Stripes:*
Another thing about this years fashion trend is about detail oriented, we havnt seen such prints and woven patterns since the 60's and 70's.
In fact some of the best new day dresses look  like paticularly good vintage store finds.   Florals are big  and im mean "BIG" this year literally.  You will find oversized rose blooms on sweet cotton shirtdress, 
and large, almost abstract flowers adorn floaty chiffon mini-dresses.
Stripes are big this year aswell, everytime you turn around in a department store you see stripes.  And lets not forget about polka dots...  " can we say MOD"  


*Trapeze Shapes:*
Remember the bubble shape that was all the rage in Fall? Well, it's time to "pop" it and "swing" onto fashions latest favorite silhouette--Har har, we're very clever, we know--The trapeze shape is great because it works on virtually every body type and can very effectively hide problem areas! We're ga-ga over this lovely Proenza Schouler trapeze coat, available at Target.

*Oxford Shoes:*
Im not trying to beat you over the head with this, and I know it takes some getting used to, but your Dad's old church shoes might be hipper than you think! During NYFW, brands and designers like Wunderkind, Viktor+Rolf, Vena Cava and Sabyasachi, caught everyones attention when they sent their female models down the catwalk in menswear-inspired oxford shoes!

*Lets not forget our Wedges:*
How cute?? I dont think the wedge will ever go out of style.
You can pair a cute pair o f Wedge Sandles with jeans, shorts,skirts,
dresses.  There are so many brands out there that makes many different stlyes and colors for you to choose.

*Wide Leg Jeans:*
Yes here we go again.. almost feels like Dejavu.  We went from straight leg high waisted jeans in the 80's & 90's to bell bottoms and wide legs.
Then in 2000's bootcut, flares and straight leg skinny jeans  took over.  Now i know some ladies are all about the skinny jeans and bootcut, And thats okay
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But the Wide Leg Jeans are "So Now.." its like you put on a pair of wide leg jeans and you tend to look so fashion forward.  But dont stop with the jeans.. Yu can include "wide leg dress pants to your closet aswell.  

*Evening Shorts:*
Ah, evening shorts. Fashion designers like Jason Wu have been teaching us some incredibly classy ways to show some leg this season. Pair these babies with a shimmery top, a great heel, and in some instances, opaque hose and you'll be ready to hit the town while exuding both class and sass.


*Accessories:*

*1:*Thick Plastic Bangles, you can stack them wear them alone.  Mix and match colors there is no limits when it comes to these bangles

*2:* Cocktail rings, Ok i must admit "I love Cocktail Rings!"  hey bring the drama and go with practically everything. Wear 1 or 10, it doesn't matter! Virtually every star has some chunky rock candy glamming their hands up at red carpet events these days and Nicole Richie is very fond of incorporating big rings in even her most casual daytime looks.

*3:* Crystal Adronments, And im not just talking about wearing them as accessories ladies...  Im talking about dress shirts, dresses, purses, clutches, hair pins.  it seems like every magazine in the Super Markets are showing our star studed actresses wearing shirts and dress shirts that are ardorned with crystals.  And  holding on to a clutch or Purse, that are adorned with crystals.


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: 2007 Spring Fashion Trends*

thank you 4 this


----------



## Beauty Mark (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: 2007 Spring Fashion Trends*

What exacty is a trapeze shape?


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: 2007 Spring Fashion Trends*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_What exacty is a trapeze shape?_


----------



## faifai (Apr 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *f1rewater* 

 
_Yikes! Guess i'll be going naked this spring._

 
hahaha you are amazing.

I actually like the florals, dresses and buttons and fabric, so I will be ok. Summer has already started for us Arizonans, though, and my prediction is that bright colors, graphic prints (including animal), chain hardware on accessories, geometric jewelry, and the like will be all the rage. I'm thinking yellow + prints especially, since I've already seen some of that and I think it's pretty cute if you're confident enough to pull it off! Yellow and zebra, red and leopard, and some of the mod bold shapes.

Flats are apparently still "in" but here in AZ it's all about the flip flops! Woooo.


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Apr 30, 2007)

clutches are very in and big sunglasses are out


----------



## inlucesco (Apr 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NikkiHorror* 

 
_HAHAHAA!!!!
C'mon, give skinny jeans a chance!  Think of them as punk, not 80's._

 
I would, but I am afraid that I have too much thighs, hips, and ass to make it work for me.


----------



## Raerae (May 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cyens* 

 
_AWWW That doesn't sound good... Like one pieces with wholes cut-out?_

 
lol yeh i was thinking...  the worlds getting bigger... no more bikini's =(


----------



## cyens (May 2, 2007)

I actually saw them in magazines and cataloges recently.

Thats the type of bathing suit you dont wear to get a tan or you just get wierd white stripes across your body. 

I couldnt find one decent bathing suit in stores that fit my taste so I settled for a 25$ wall-mart bikini... oh well, I'll get a normal tan at least!


----------

